# le meilleur du pleonasme



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

depechez vous vite ! je veux le best of ! la creme des cremes du pléonasme ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> depechez vous vite ! je veux le best of ! la creme des cremes du pléonasme ...



L'imprimerie pour laquelle je travaille édite chaque semaine un hebdomaire local (chaque semaine/hebdomadaire, c'est bien pour te faire plaisir...) De nombreuses associations nous amènent des articles à publier et l'on y trouve parfois des perles. Aussi, je ne remercierai jamais assez les organisateurs de randonnées qui annoncent des *"marches pédestres"* et les comités des fêtes qui promettent que *"la journée sera clôturée par une soirée"*...


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'imprimerie pour laquelle je travaille édite chaque semaine un hebdomaire local (chaque semaine/hebdomadaire, c'est bien pour te faire plaisir...) De nombreuses associations nous amènent des articles à publier et l'on y trouve parfois des perles. Aussi, je ne remercierai jamais assez les organisateurs de randonnées qui annoncent des *"marches pédestres"* et les comités des fêtes qui promettent que *"la journée sera clôturée par une soirée"*...


c'est comme la marche a pied ! 

pas contre un coureur automobile ???


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> depechez vous vite ! je veux le best of ! la creme des cremes du pléonasme ...


euh.... Word a encore planté!

Ca va?


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Juin 2004)

laa je crois que t'as gagné remy


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> euh.... Word a encore planté!
> 
> Ca va?



dans le genre : putain de pc de merde


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

Selon des sources proches des sites de rumeurs, Apple pourrait annoncer prochainement une évolution de sa gamme actuelle ; cette évolution concernerait sans doute la puissance et la technologie interne, mais peut-être aussi l'ergonomie des machines. Les prix quant à eux ne devraient pas être très différents, à gamme équivalente.
(à confirmer)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2004)

"Je suis de garde en psychiatrie ce soir et je vais rien branler" 
quetzalk


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Selon des sources proches des sites de rumeurs, Apple pourrait annoncer prochainement une évolution de sa gamme actuelle ; cette évolution concernerait sans doute la puissance et la technologie interne, mais peut-être aussi l'ergonomie des machines. Les prix quant à eux ne devraient pas être très différents, à gamme équivalente.
> (à confirmer)



'xcellent 

j'en ai une: tu veux une bière?


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis de garde en psychiatrie ce soir et je vais rien branler"
> quetzalk


tient j'en ai un autre de pléonasme : "je suis de garde et je me fais chier" (ah tiens y a le bip qui sonne - à plus tard  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre : putain de pc de merde


Sinon, Bill Gates est riche.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

15h de l'après midi


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

et la nuit de la pleine lune...?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Cette année, j'ai entendu dire que Noël tombait le 25 décembre.


----------



## FANREM (17 Juin 2004)

Qui sort dehors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'imprimerie pour laquelle je travaille édite chaque semaine un hebdomaire local (chaque semaine/hebdomadaire, c'est bien pour te faire plaisir...) De nombreuses associations nous amènent des articles à publier et l'on y trouve parfois des perles. Aussi, je ne remercierai jamais assez les organisateurs de randonnées qui annoncent des *"marches pédestres"* et les comités des fêtes qui promettent que *"la journée sera clôturée par une soirée"*...



Tu es trés moqueur, c'est pas bien ça...

A terme c'est l'excomunication assurée....


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

c'est pas facile de trouver un bon pléonasme

- pfiouu... vient de loin celui-là :hosto: :hosto: :sick:


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Juin 2004)

y'a aussi le bip sonore


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

Ou l'Equipe de France a eu du bol...


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

il y a aussi : film interdit aux mineurs de - de 15 ans


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis de garde en psychiatrie ce soir et je vais rien branler"
> quetzalk


  [et j'ai des témoins ]

 mais y'en a qui disent que "l'anesthésiste à du café sur ses chaussures" en est aussi un :rose:


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi : film interdit aux mineurs de - de 15 ans









Encore un : "Attends, je monte en haut"  "Non, ne t'inquiète pas, je descends en bas"


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

binenbien


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

connard d'emmerdeur, bordel de pute


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

phil38 est lourd


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

mackinside a vomi


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> phil38 est lourd




Tiens mon premier point rouge!     :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

c'est pas un pleonasme ca !!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

Dans la série PC:

Si vous désinstallez Outlook Express 5, il se peut que Outlook ne fonctionne plus. Souhaitez-vous poursuivre?"

Narf! narf! narf!


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2004)

Enculé de fasciste...  :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Juin 2004)

Les petits nains

Par contre je ne suis pas d'accord sur les mineurs de moins de 15 ans, il en existe aussi de 15 à 18 ans.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Enculé de fasciste...  :rateau:



Je connais des anti facistes qui sont des enc...


----------



## nicogala (18 Juin 2004)

Les mondanités parisiennes ...  
Grossir le zoom...
Mâchez danois...


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des anti facistes qui sont des enc...



Jamais vu, ça doit être des copains à toi.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des anti facistes qui sont des enc...


 Ah? tu connais [censuré]


----------



## legritch (18 Juin 2004)

Schwarzenegger?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu, ça doit être des copains à toi.




Nan je n'ai pas d'ami.


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan je n'ai pas d'ami.


 sonnyboy n'a pas d'ami


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

une grosse vache ...

un indien d'amerique ...

ah tiens un fonctionnaire en greve !!!


----------



## quetzalk (19 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens un fonctionnaire en greve !!!



un requin du privé...  :rateau:   

sinon, pas d'acc pour les vaches, on en évoque de maigres quand les épinards manquent de beurre (  ), et les indiens ne viennent pas tous des Amériques, comme disait le réalisateur de Devdas (Bollywood).


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des anti facistes qui sont des enc...



ils portent des moustaches et ressemblent au village people, c'est ça que tu veux dire ?  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2004)

Je voulais juste dire qu'il ne fallait pas généraliser, rien de plus.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire qu'il ne fallait pas généraliser, rien de plus.



Sonny Boy relativise, tout se perd, ce soir je suis déçu...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sonny Boy relativise, tout se perd, ce soir je suis déçu...



Pourquoi ???

Qu'est ce qui ne va pas ? parle à tonton sonny...

Tu viens de t'apercevoir que Doc est un mou de la coiffe ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Enculé de fasciste...  :rateau:



Un bon fasciste est un fasciste mort !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un bon fasciste est un fasciste mort !



Un bon démago, est un démago mort.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un bon démago, est un démago mort.



Vaut mieux être seul qu'avec ..... 

 :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux être seul qu'avec .....
> 
> :rateau:



Vaut mieux entendre ça qu'd'être sourd !!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux entendre ça qu'd'être sourd !!



C'est pas une réplique de Ray Charles ça?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

:d  :d


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une réplique de Ray Charles ça?


tu paies des droits à bengilli sur tes blagues ? fait gaffe, ça peut coûter cher !    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Décidément tout coute cher ici...


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2004)

il n'était pas question d'argent dans ce cas précis :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

Mais il ne faisait qu'un pléonasme et un bon!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

les gens sont méchants...


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

ce ne sont pas des pleonasmùes repetitifs ?!


----------

